# FreeBSD bugzilla down?



## Nasrudin (Jun 25, 2019)

Attempting to access: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/

I get an Error 503 Backend fetch failed. This has been true since Friday. Is there any word on this issue?


----------



## marcus123 (Jun 25, 2019)

I am ok to access it and browse the bug list  (although I have not login to it)


----------



## tmpdmp (Jun 25, 2019)

Works for me?


----------



## Nasrudin (Jun 25, 2019)

Works now. Didn't this weekend. -shrug- 

You all can ignore this now.


----------

